

Your friends are liars - meeech
http://blog.happystuffapp.com/your-friends-are-liars-aka-the-truth-doesnt-h

======
j_baker
So: seek out feedback, don't dismiss it, and don't call the person giving
feedback an idiot. Did anyone _really_ learn anything they didn't already know
from this? I'm calling linkbait.

~~~
Unregistered
The post was culled from my current experiences starting Happy Stuff. So far
friends, family and new people I meet are exceedingly enthusiastic about our
project. I love hearing how great we are, but I want to hear the bad with the
good, the side that too often overlooked.

For the part concerning feedback, I've seen a ton of douchy founders, and want
to avoid being one of them.

Disclaimer: I'm the author of the post.

PS - I'm sure the interwebs are full of things you already know ;)

------
junklight
it's not just your friends - it's everyone that has an interest. Take all
things said to you and ask "what's their angle". (and that 'angle' might that
they love you dearly and don't want to upset you)

looking back I reckon an awful lot of good advice and focus on our part came
from our repeated (and usually unsuccessful) attempts to get early funding.
Investors tended to point at what they saw as holes which forced us to think
about that - either to show to ourselves they were wrong or to see that they
were right and sort it out.

